

Recreating Megaman 2 Using JavaScript and WebGL - jyrki
https://medium.com/recreating-megaman-2-using-js-webgl

======
alistproducer2
I solute the OP for taking on something this monumental. I randomly decided to
make an Angular JS clone from scratch and it ate up about 6 months of my life.
I don't think it holds a candle to remaking megaman in JS though. Hats off!

------
camhenlin
I also wrote a js MegaMan clone (which is moooostly complete) You can check it
out at [http://executive-man.com/](http://executive-man.com/). I set it up
with touch controls, joysticks controls, sound fx, music, etc. source code is
available at
[https://github.com/CamHenlin/ExecutiveMan](https://github.com/CamHenlin/ExecutiveMan)

------
tchibon
Why do you use a 3D library for 2d game?

------
fallingmeat
needs some music!!! Crashman, possibly the catchiest song..

------
trumpete
Oh god, some of the OpenGL techniques he's using are simply horrible. I really
should commit to this...

~~~
sgrove
Sounds like you probably have a better idea of how to use modern WebGL -
perhaps you could list out the issues of his current implementation/approach,
and an alternative to investigate?

Open/WebGL has a lot of misinformation across the web, so it's great to be
able to learn from people who have more experience.

